# NEWBORN KITTENS



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ok Ive got 2 newborn - I mean, NEWBORN kittens

what do I DO? they're cold... I've tried to warm them, they're on a hot water bottle

I have a dropper and whole cows milk which Ive mixed with glucose powder, and I'm trying to dropper them some

how much? how often? EEEK - I know they're probably gonna die but I want to do my best

LW


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

Heres alittle about feeding newborn kittens that I found online
Orphan kittens depend on their caretakers to provide appropriate quality and quantity of food, in the form of kitten milk replacer. Feline milk replacer is composed of water, fats, sugars, minerals and proteins similar to feline milk. Cow's milk is not an appropriate substitute for kitten milk replacer.

Kitten milk replacer should be warmed to 100 degrees Fahrenheit before feeding. If mixing powdered milk replacer, mix only 48 hours worth of milk at a time. The amount to give at each feeding will depend on the weight of the kitten and the number of feedings per day. Follow the label directions on the milk replacer container.

Orphan kittens can be fed by stomach tube or by nursing bottle. The stomach tube is quicker but may not be the best option for the developing kitten's mental and emotional health. Eyedroppers should not be used since it is very difficult to provide sufficient nutrition to the kitten using this method. Nursing bottles are commonly used but the appropriate size bottle and nipple is necessary. Nipples that are too small can be swallowed and nipples that are too large make it very difficult for the kitten to nurse. In addition to an appropriate sized nipple, the opening in the nipple must also be appropriate. A hole too small restricts milk flow and does not allow the kitten to ingest sufficient calories. A hole too large can result in excessive milk exiting the nipple, which may result in aspiration. Bottle feeding should only be performed in kittens with a swallowing reflex. This reflex appears in cats at around ten days of age.

Tube feeding is often performed in kittens under 10 days of age since kittens this young often do not have a well developed gag/swallow reflex. With experience, tube feeding can be fast and easy. Typically, a 5 French red rubber catheter is used for kittens weighing less than 300 grams and an 8 French red rubber catheter is used for kittens weighing over 300 grams. The tube should be measured from the tip of the mouth to the last rib and marked. As the kitten grows, the tube will need to be re-measured and remarked periodically. Moisten the tube and insert into the esophagus. The tube should be inserted to the level of the pre-measurement. A syringe filled with kitten milk replacement is attached and given slowly over 2 minutes. If resistance occurs, stop feeding and remove the tube.

After each feeding, the kitten should be burped to remove any swallowed air from the stomach. Until 3 weeks of age, kittens need to be stimulated to urinate and defecate after each feeding. Use a warm moist cotton ball or tissue and rub it gently on the genital area. Urine and feces should soon be eliminated.

Newborn orphan kittens should be fed 6 to 8 times a day. Gradually reduce the frequency to 3 to 4 times per day by the time the kitten is 2 to 3 weeks of age.

Here's the site http://www.manhattancats.com/Articles/O ... ttens.html


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

Get kitten bottles and kitten formula. Do you have goat milk? If the cow's milk is store bought I really wouldn't feed them that. It can make cats really sick. Do you know about having to stimulate them often so they go to the bathroom? I don't remember all the details about how much to feed or how often. I'm sure you can do a search for raisning abandoned kittens and find some good info.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

I've used Queen's milk, canned product available at most vet clinics and pet shops, to feed every orphaned kitten I've taken in. With the exception of only a few, it seems to agree w/them and they thrive on it. How often depends on the age of the kittens. Are you using a kitten-sized bottle?

As far as warmth goes, do you happen to have a brooder heat lamp? That would help warm up the kittens and keep them warm. If not, I'd place a towel over the hot water bottles as a temporary measure and then wrap a twisted up towel into a 6-12" diameter circle, depending on the size of the kittens, on top of that and place the kittens in there next to each other.

Good luck!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

ok they are warm now, ive got a dropper and i got some goats milk - tomorrow morning i will get the emergency kitten formula stuff!

i just dunno really how much to give them ... guess ill google it now that the internet is finally back!

LW


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

KMR is good, don't get powdered formula unless you like doing enemas. Get a kitten bottle- they're everywhere, even walmart has them. There are recipes online for egg yolk/karo/goat milk kitten mixes. Whatever you do, don't let them stay cold. a heat pad on LOW (no higher) is good. Make sure they can get off of it- they will self- regulate temp.
Good luck. Are their eyes open? it's easier to feed once they've opened their eyes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

also make sure that when you feed every 1-2 hours that you also take a wet towel and wipe their hiney - this tells them to pee and deficate


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

I've seen recipes for homemade kitten formula online! you could do a search on that too! Good luck!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY: NEWBORN KITTENS*

they were born yesterday! and this is my 2nd time up tonight *yawn* it's 0330 - the first time I didn't want to get up but they woke me with their mewling. they weren't really hungry but I gave them 1cc just so that I could sleep for 3 hours undisturbed.

another 2cc now - they didnt want it at all 

Nokia, the larger one, pooped at 0130 with my rubbing, Blackberry still has done nothing except a TINY amount of pee just now. I suppose that's good anyway

a bit annoyed that neither of them would eat  it is now 0400 so next up will be 0700

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm making a diary of pee and poop, etc. from what I've read on the internet it is good to weigh them every 24 hours as well!!!

LW


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I remember weighing my little kittens on a little food scale. Sadly they all died. I tried raising kittens from two litters. Some I bottle fed and some I had to tube feed. My Himalayan cats both rejected their kittens after one had to have a c-section and one had an induced labor. One of the kittens lived till it's eyes were opening. It's tummy was a little bloated but it acted fine. I took it to a vet who gave it a shot of penicillin "just to be safe" It died on the spot from anaphylactic shock. Another vet told me that he should have never given a kitten that small a shot of penecillin and that it's bloated belly wasn't a big danger. So after ten days of up all night and being so attached to my baby a vet killed it:-( I felt so silly leaving the vet's office with my mouse sized kitten in a check box, bawling my eyes out! I hope yours make it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hope the make it for you 

to all that dont know LW is in Ireland - I dont think they have walmarts


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: NEWBORN KITTENS - not peeing!*

Okay... the bigger of the 2 kittens (about 3 oz) isn't peeing, he hasn't peed for about 7 hours even when I rub his bum after every feeding. He also seems a little lethargic and is only taking 1cc of food instead of 2.

The other one is peeing every time he feeds

suggestions? can hardly give an enema for pee...

LW


----------

